# Lowrance XOG



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone try out the Lowrance XOG yet ??? Want to get one but would appreciate a little feedback first from someone that has one .they look like a good deal as you can use lakemaster cards and download maps also ..Anyone have one yet ???


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I started a thread on this unit a few months back. Do a search and you will find it. Some info in that thread.

I ended up buying a Garmin Nuvi 660 for travel and going to buy another unit for lake mapping. 

Liked the idea of the XOG (Magellan has one too), but not enough positive 
comments for me.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I think I posted in Bucko's thread. I have one and have a Lakemaster card in it. I love it. Used it on my snowmobile trip. Use it in the car. Used it ice fishing. Haven't had the boat out but it will probably go there too.


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kinda stuck between a new H2Oc or the XOG ,Both have things I want ,I like the portability of the H2O ,But I also like the navagation on the XOG,Man what to do ,,what to do ,,I cant afford both of them ,Now I just have to make up my mind ,,, MMMMM


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My B.I.L has the H20C. The screen size is about the same as the xog, just spun 90 degrees. The h20c screen is a little brighter (20-30%) because the xog has touch screen (has something to do with the technology.) You can turn on your trail in the xog so you can see your path, just like with the h2oc. The navigation and POI info is nice. The down side to the xog is battery life. It's limited to a couple of hours on it's own. Supposedly there is a software revision coming that will help extend that but it's not out yet. Even then it would be about 4 hours. Even with the h2oc we plug it in when in the boat, car, truck, sled, etc. I'm happy I went with the xog.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend just got the Lowrance XOG for me last month, and it's a deal price of $235

http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=95733&ru=290

This thing is great, It has the latest Navtec maps built in, Plenty of POI,s Auto-routing with voice but where this really shines is for off-road, I can load Topo maps from Lowrance onto an SD card or I can download Satelite images/USGS topo/BLM mapping from there website.


----------

